# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  DLL load failed: Le module spcifi est introuvable?

## he lene

Bonjour tout le monde,
je suis debutante en python, 
 chaque fois que j'execute ce bout de code


```
from PyQt5 import QtCore, QtGui
```

j'aurais cette erreur

from PyQt5 import QtCore, QtGui ImportError: DLL load failed: Le module spcifi est introuvable?
sachant que j'ai mis dans le PATH le dossier contenant les dossiers QtCore et QtGui, et il ya un autre dossier contenant les fichiers("Qt5Core.dll et Qt5Gui.dll)
je les ai mis aussi dans path, et en utilisant DependencyWalker, j'ai identifie les fichiers dll manquants et je les ai ajout dans le dossier contenantt les deux fichiers ("Qt5Core.dll et Qt5Gui.dll) anisi dans le path; mais pas dans les dossiers QtCore, QtGui.

*NB*: j'utilise python 2.7

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait, c'est vraiment urgent. ::(: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

O avez rcupr ce PyQt5 pour Python2.7 sur Windows?
Comment l'avez vous install?

- W

----------


## he lene

J'ai tlcharg lexcutable de PYQT5(.exe) et non pas le fichier zipp depuis google  et je l'ai install.

----------


## wiztricks

> J'ai tlcharg lexcutable de PYQT5(.exe) et non pas le fichier zipp depuis google  et je l'ai install.


Google, c'est pas trs prcis.
Riverbank (l'diteur de PyQt) n'a,  ma connaissance, jamais produit de binaires PyQt5 pour Python2/Windows - mais vous pouvez le construire  partir des sources. Vous avez des "wheels" disponibles pour les versions 3.3+ sur pypi.

"Je l'ai install", c'est pas trs prcis non plus: vous avez du suivre au minimum une procdure d'installation et pouvoir donner une URL qui mentionne les tapes  suivre. La mthode recommande est pip3 install pyqt5. 

A dfaut de prcisions, difficile de ne pas penser que  ne fonctionne pas parce que  n'a pas t construit pour ou que  t mal install.

- W

----------

